# Next new handgun auto loader or revolvers



## 07i3usa (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a few handguns and looking for my third, i have a glock model 22 and a kimber 1911. Looking for a new 9mm or a possibly a small snub nose revolver. lol i know completely different but im torn between the two, have been looking at the ruger lc9 kind of fell in love with it in hand. But also like some smith revolvers. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I just bought a S&W 637 stainless for $343.00 and I'm impressed with the quality and accuracy.


----------



## AZLCR (Apr 14, 2011)

Not much experience with S&W, but I chose an LCR in 38 Spc and find it a great gun. Mine has the original Hogue grip (not the boot grip that came along later) and I find it fits my hand very well and cuts the felt recoil. In a Desantis Super Fly (Nemesis with an ambidextrous flap) it can be a pocket carry with no print.


----------



## 07i3usa (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for Both of your opinions I have yet to shoot a ruger but I absolutely fell in love with the lc9 in hand. But I also love the smith bodyguard series and the laser set up it comes with for the price.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I've had several snub nose revolvers, all S & W.

I had a steel framed model, blued (I forget the model number). It was easy enough to shoot and concealed well. But I wanted to get one with a shroud.

I then bought the Centennial, which is semi-shrouded. I did not like that as well. The open "semi-shroud" would capture lint and it required frequent cleaning. I did not have compressed air (which might have worked) and this was before the aerosol dust removers (compressed air) was generally available. I don't know that compressed air is a really good idea anyhow as it might force some of the lint further into the action.

I traded the Centennial in for an airweight with a full shroud. This was a good configuration. I could no longer use single action, but I became nearly as accurate by staging the trigger pull. I can think of no situation where I would want to use single action in a defensive mode. The full shroud will force you to learn the trigger better. I think this is the best configuration for a snubbie. This was in the early 1980s and there were precious few holsters that would work for this weapon. This was even more so for ankle wear as the retention was usually a snap over the hammer. We did not have access to the Internet back then so there might have been more holsters available, but we could not find them. In any event that is a non-issue nowadays. There are plenty of choices around now.

I traded this one in for a stainless steel model (same configuration). This is easier to shoot because of the greater weight.

I've become less recoil sensitive over the years and I am thinking of now going to a Scandium version of this gun, with is variously listed at 11.4 ounces to 12. 9 ounces. But I've read the 11.4 ounce number more frequently. This will handle .357s also. A nice upgrade in potency.

In review:

The heavier versions are much easier to shoot. 
A rubber grip (mine came with wooden grips) helps a lot. 
I prefer the full shroud. It allows you to carry in a coat pocket (with a pocket holster)
The lighter versions are very lightweight indeed--lighter a Kel-tec PF9.
There is never a failure to feed.
There is never a failure to eject.
There is never a failure to go to battery.

The revolver is the most reliable type of handgun you can get. Five rounds of .38 or .357 should get you through most confrontations, but always carry either a speedloader or a speed strip. (I prefer the speedstrips--they are easier to carry--but they require more practice.)


----------



## doc.card (Aug 23, 2009)

I have the LC9 and couldn't be happier with it. It depends on what and how you are planning to use the pistol. LCP and most of the sub compacts were just to small for my large hands. This one is just about right. I looked at the SR9 compact and like it a lot, but this little single stack was much slimmer and weighed less. I can carry IWB, OWB, or pocket carry the LC9 depending on what I am wearing. I have put about 200 rounds through the LC9 without any problems with 3 different types of ammo and I find it accurate, not too snappy, and a fun pistol to shoot. It is not a target pistol but can get the job done as a ccw. Price was right and all the safety mechanisms do not bother me. If you don't want a safety you don't have to use it, but if makes you feel better as you shove the pistol down your pants with a round in the chamber it is there. Lots of good carry choices out there, this one works for me.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

personally, i like semi autos better. If i had to name one which i like more than all the rest it would be sig sauer. I know they are expensive, but they truely are the best out there and are a true pleasure to shoot. However, if i were going to go with a revolver, the smith and wesson revolvers are really the best out there IMO


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

07i3usa said:


> I have a few handguns and looking for my third, i have a glock model 22 and a kimber 1911. Looking for a new 9mm or a possibly a small snub nose revolver. lol i know completely different but im torn between the two, have been looking at the ruger lc9 kind of fell in love with it in hand. But also like some smith revolvers. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys


I have a S&W 642 Airweight Centennial stainless steel. 15 ounces. This is their totally shrouded DA only (sorry Packard) J-frame version. I added CT laser grips.
Good gun, was my CCW for the last 1 1/2 years. No problems, I liked it, worked well. CT laser is a GREAT addition to a "little gun".
My friend has a Ruger LCR which she REALLY likes. I like it too. More than my S&W.

In March I looked at pocket nines. You know. You just HAVE to have something different. I was thinking LC9 instead of Kahr PM9. Cheaper, you know.
I bought a "new model" SIG 290 First Edition. Scratch the "cheaper" crap. I now have two 8-round extended mags. It's a good gun. I like it. I can't recommend it over the LC9.

For both guns, I "love" the Desantis Super Fly pocket holster with the extra Velcroed flap over their Nemisis model. It works.

As always, just my opinions. YMMV may vary, and I've been know to be wrong. Just contact my ex-wife for a few thousand examples. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> I have a S&W 642 Airweight Centennial stainless steel. 15 ounces. This is their totally shrouded DA only (sorry Packard) J-frame version...


This is the shrouded J-frame: Product: Model 638

It is open so that the mostly-concealed hammer can be cocked for single action. Back in the 1970s-1980s only this weapon was called the "Centennial".


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Semi Auto for sure. What is this? 1850?Go GLOCK, son, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## 07i3usa (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol well I Alteady have a glock .40 cal which I love, but I'm looking for something different I was also looking at the airweight which you mentioned above, I thank you Guys for all your opinions Ill be sure to post which gun I end up with.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

You have a hi cap polymer covered with the G22
You have 1911 covered with the Kimber

Time to add a little LW snub .38 to the collection:mrgreen:


----------

